# Is she pregnant?



## texag1984 (Feb 9, 2010)

Thanks for any help on this, This is little Bella and she was born here 3 years ago and this will be her first pregnancy if she is pregnant. I am fairly certain she was bred on October 12th which means shes due March 8th thru 15th. I think i can feel kid or kids moving kicking but not positive. can anyone tell from the pics? 

Thanks

Reggie


----------



## BetterBuckskins (Feb 1, 2009)

Where are the pics? :whatgoat:


----------



## texag1984 (Feb 9, 2010)

Sorry here are pics, I though i had uploaded them bu the were too large here they are


----------



## BetterBuckskins (Feb 1, 2009)

Well I'm not good at this but if she is due in March there should be some udder development going on, can't tell in these pictures if there is or not? :shrug:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

yes, in my opinion. you can tell the vuvla is large and she looks like a single kid. hows her udder coming in so far?


----------



## texag1984 (Feb 9, 2010)

I should have checked the udder when she as first bred but it feels like its spongy and the nipples look bigger than they did. her mother tho didnt get very big till last day or so. I will try to get pic. Thanks


----------



## texag1984 (Feb 9, 2010)

here is pic of her udder best i can get


----------



## texag1984 (Feb 9, 2010)

forgot to resize pics for web

here they are


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Left side is her rumen...did you feel from the right side....?

It is hard to see the udder...because of the hair....but I think I am seeing one beginning.... can you feel a little pouch starting....with her due date ...she is right on schedule for udder development...at 1 month before kidding it starts... it is a good idea to give CD&T vaccine.... at the one month prior to kidding stage... :wink:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Hi :wave: .....and yep, she's preggy! Congrats on seeing one of "your" babies become a mom!

I can see that there is some udder developement by the way the teats are filling out at the top....and if you have put your hand in front of her udder against her belly and pushed in gently on the right side and felt kid movement...like Toth said, the rumen is on the left so theres no mistaking a moving kid from a moving gut.


----------



## texag1984 (Feb 9, 2010)

Thanks, I think i can feel a little pouch in her udder and i have held my hand under her belly in front of the udder and on the right side and i am pretty sure i can feel a kick every once in a while on belly and on the right side.


----------



## texag1984 (Feb 9, 2010)

I gave all of them their shots back on 06/07/09 She wieghed 66lbs when I think she was bred then at christmas she weighed 75 lbs. Is it time for another shot now? i thought it was only every year and what about worming? I havent done that in about a year


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

If the CD/T is given to the doe 4 weeks before kidding she'll pass the immunity to her kids through the colostrum/milk so they are protected until they recieve their shots...I give my kids their initial shot at 6 weeks and again 3 weeks later.
As far as worming goes, I dose according to fecals, if theres no parasite problem I don't worm.


----------



## texag1984 (Feb 9, 2010)

how many cc's for a 75 lb mom? of the C,D &T?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

ALL goats regardless of age or size get 2cc of the CD/T.


----------



## texag1984 (Feb 9, 2010)

Ok here are some more pics, what do you think? day 150 will be this thursday the 11th

Thanks

Reggie


----------



## texag1984 (Feb 9, 2010)

forgot to resize pics sorry here they are


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Her udder is definately growing!! I think you'll be seeing that baby soon, maybe like on 152 :wink:


----------



## texag1984 (Feb 9, 2010)

Thanks for the help and advice today was day 150 from when I thought she was bred and she had twin girls this afternoon. Thanks again!


----------



## bleatinghearts (Feb 26, 2010)

Congratulations! :leap: :kidred: :kidred: :leap: Is she a good mama? Did you get to be there for the birth? I love the last photo where she's looking back at you! And, you have an awesome hen house!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Now that was quick! Congrats on your FF giving you :kidred: :kidred: !


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

awesome! congrats - wow two girls too boot too  :leap:


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

Congrats on the :kidred: :kidred: it's wonderful news! :stars:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Congrats.... :greengrin: :clap: :hi5:  :leap:


----------



## texag1984 (Feb 9, 2010)

Thanks, and yes she seems to be a good mom, not near as nervous as her mother was but then again she was born in same barn and has been around us all her life (3 yrs) she doesnt care what we do with them. One is mostly white and other is almost identical to the mom. Also.... 

Thanks for nice comments on hen house I built it myself. i wanted a first class one because when i had chickens as a kid my pens were junk my dad and I threw together and I always wanted a nice one.


----------



## texag1984 (Feb 9, 2010)

i was watching her all day on a internet cam so i knew she was close I left the office when I thought she was close and my sisterinlaw called me when I was almost home said she had had one (she and others were watching on the net) I got there and she was up and I thought she might only have one but then 30 minutes later she had second one. (She and her brother were born within a few minutes of each other)


----------

